# Ram



## nu2fbsd (Mar 5, 2010)

I have 2GB RAM @1GB+1GB but the system shows only 1GB. Where is my 1GB ram?


----------



## User23 (Mar 5, 2010)

enter your bios and check the amount of ram there. (hit "del" or "f2" or ... depends on your bios)

Iam pretty sure that there is a hardware problem.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2010)

Are you sure your board is capable of handling 2GB? Check the manual, if you don't have it or can't find it you can usually get it from the manufacturer's website.


----------



## richardpl (Mar 5, 2010)

Make sure that modules are of same type, eg. speed because some motherboards are picky - from not booting at all to random crash.
Also not all motherboards supports all types of memory.


----------



## nu2fbsd (Mar 9, 2010)

I have 1 module of 667Mhz and one module of 800Mhz, both are 1GB each. The BIOS POST shows 2GB Ram. One is a Transcend module and the other a Kingston module.


----------



## rihanaa (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello,



           I think one of your ram's slot is suffering from Malfunction. so i think it is not detecting your ram. or may be and kind of problem in ram or it is loose. so i think you have to open your system and tight it. and if this didn't work then show it to any hardware engineer.

thanks!!

________________
White Goose Down


----------



## User23 (Mar 9, 2010)

@nu2fbsd

1.
post the correct mainboard manufacturer, the model and its revision.
maybe the exact name/spec from the memory modules too. 

2.
can you boot another OS (maybe a linux live cd/dvd or something else) than FreeBSD to make sure the memory is working? You could also download the "UBCD" from http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ and run memtest from it to check the ram is working correctly.

3.
If these live CD OS shows only 1 GB too:

testing each memory module alone. especially the new one. if memory errors occured in memtest or the system is crashing you can be sure something (at least memory timings) is wrong with that module.

if each module works for itself, your problem is probably a memory timing/frequency problem maybe associated with dualchannel support.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 9, 2010)

nu2fbsd said:
			
		

> I have 1 module of 667Mhz and one module of 800Mhz, both are 1GB each. The BIOS POST shows 2GB Ram. One is a Transcend module and the other a Kingston module.



That could be the reason why it's not properly functioning: different speed.
In theory it should work since the motherboard should clock the memory at the speed
of the slowest module. For reasons of stability, try using all the same modules. 
Try even using from the same manufacturer. Although memories from different manufacturers
might have the same specs, on die level they can look and behave differently.

Have you tried swapping both memories? Can you see in your BIOS at what speed the memories are working? Check your motherboard manual about supported memories and how to cope with memories of different speed and which memory banks should be filled first.


----------



## embeddedbob (Mar 10, 2010)

Is there onboard gfx and is 1G assigned to this?


----------

